# texture over painted walls



## thorn251 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations on texturing walls that have a simigloss paint on them. Hoping I don't have to prepare the wall ahead of time.

Thanks


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Thorn,

If you are going to be splattering the walls with like an orange peel texture comprised of joint compound via a texture rig you should be okay just going over the walls as is. i would be sure that the walls have been wiped down so that there is not a lot of loose dirt and debris on them at an absolute minimum. If you are worried about the tecture taking to the wall surface because of the paint then you may want to scuff sand the walls first and if there is a real concern then you could always prime the walls ahead of the texturing process and be assured of a good bond. You are the expert on this one so go with your gut instinct. If you are opt to go with the prime first and you are unsure whether the paint is water based or oil test it with some goof off or simply use a high quality primer such as Zinnser's (kilz or BIN if you have any smoke or smell concerns) or Benjamin Moore (fresh start).

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i would use easy sand quick set mud get the highest number. 210 if you can.....


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

As far as texturing materials I use Hy Lite and you can find that at your drywall supply house.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

hmmm, ill have to check that out have never heard of it ....


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Old Drivers & Thirn251

I am so sorry it was late and I misspelled the product name. The CORRECT spelling, lol is Hi Lite by Hamilton Drywall products.

My sincerest apologies for any inconveniences this may have caused anyone.

Good luck, Be safe


----------

